# Tucker is gone



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I had to have my sweet boy Tucker PTS Saturday morning. Things happened so fast. He seemed ok the beggining of the week. Wed. evening I realized I hadn't seen him and went looking for him. I found him trying to use the litter box with no success. I rushed him up to the emergency animal hospital that is open all night. They found that he had a temperature of 105 and very low white cell, red cell and platelet counts. They gave him sub-Q fluid, and anti-inflamitory and I took him home and got him to our regular vet as soon as they opened. Tucker is the picture on my avatar. He had his teeth out in November because of stomatitis. The vet thought his sickness was some kind of manafestation of the immune problems that cause the stomatitis. They were trying to get him stable enough and bring his count up enought to do a bone marrow biopsy, but his system crashed over Friday night and there was nothing more to be done. I feel like I have broken into a million pieces. Tucker was one of the really special ones. He always slept with me, cuddled into my neck on the couch, and I have a desk here where the computer is with a cat bed on it. I do extensive typing in the evenings and he kept me company. We called him "the great fluffy hunter of dirty socks" because he would find the socks my sons would leave lying around and drag them to us, meowing to us that he had a great catch. I have pictures of him at the very top of the Christmas tree for each of the first five years he was with us. After that he must have decided he was much too dignified to climb Christmas trees. He was such a gentleman. He would never jump up on you without being invited first. 
I got to spend about an hour alone with him before they did it. They put us in an empty exam room. I talked to him and thanked him for being such a wonderful boy and giving me the privledge of being his person. When the time came he went to sleep in my arms.
There will certainly never be such a wonderful kitty friend again.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry. None of us will ever have the words to take the grief away, but I hope you know that we hurt with you. I've been there. I know. But this is YOUR pain, and I hope you won't mind me keeping you in my prayers. (hug)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry I missed this thread. I know what you mean by special. Now and then we bond with an animal in an inexplicable way, and it sounds as if you had that bond with Tucker. You know you did all you could to give Tucker a wonderful life...and as much as you love him, God loves him even more. I wish he could be with you, but I'm sure he's in the arms of angels. I believe you'll see him again. God bless.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't imagine how difficult it must have been to lose someone so special. I feel for you, and I'm so sorry it happened. It sounds like he lived a very fulfilled life with you.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How are you doing? I am sorry it took me a while to find this thread. I hope that you are starting to feel even a little bit better.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! Tucker sounds like he one of those one in a millon cats from what you wrote. You post made me cry...he was a very handsome boy.  I do feel your pain as I just had to have one of mine PTS last month.   

*hugs*


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

RIP Tucker.

and I am very sorry katlover13


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tucker sounds like a grand man! You had a big bond with him. Im so sorry for his sudden death. My heart goes out to you. May you find comfort in all the memories and I enjoyed reading about them!
(((((hugs))))))


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Your post made me so, so sad. I can tell you really shared a special relationship. It sounds like you have some wonderful memories with him and he certainly knew that he was loved. Hugs to you. Take care of yourself


----------

